# Just Another Reason I Love South



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ESqnaYyu4M

 Well they called off the mud bog so it was just gonna be a little concert from Colt Ford.

 These Ladies just could'nt let me outta the house w/ wrinkles in my shirt.

 I'm so glad I'm me.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

Had a decent little crowd


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

Met some old friends. What do ya do for a living when ya only got one arm? Lay bricks.

 Had to get him outta jail a while back. He was arrested at the lake for creating a nusience........rowing his boat in circles.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

My niece


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

I had seen where Rick was going somewhere they were having a Daisy Duke contest. Here it's standard attire.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

Aint we got the prettiest girls down here


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't even mind the bleach blonds


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

Of course we had music too. Mr. Cold Ford himself


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

Country Rap w/ a fiddle player to boot


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

All right somethings not working right here. I'm getting the pics from the same spot and some r to large. ? 

 Gotta go check the cows I'll be back for the rest of the story


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> I don't even mind the bleach blonds


 

 For a second there I didn't even realize she had hair []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL.  Sounds like a fun concert.  The guys are all wearing jeans, they must be hot!


----------



## glass man (Aug 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Aint we got the prettiest girls down here


  SAID YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!~! [] LOOK AT ALL THEM GUYS BEHIND HER AND SHE AIN'T EVEN ACTING LIKE THEY THERE![8D] AND THEY ACTING LIKE SHE AIN'T THERE! I BET THEY KNOW SHE IS,I BET THEY MAKE FOOLS OF THEM SELVES FORE IT IS OVER![] YEP YOUTH IS WASTED ON THE YOUNG![&:] LIKE THE LINE FROM "DAZED AND CONFUSED" "DON'T MATTER HOW OLD I GET THEM HIGH SCHOOL GIRLS STAY THE SAME AGE"![&:] NICE PICTURES I LOVE WILD LIFE![] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Aug 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    SHE HAS A HEAD?[8D]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

Red country boys don't wear shorts. Don't know why just don't. I never did till about 5 years ago at the tender age of 45. Now I stay in them from April till Dec.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

Actually Mr. Lobey this young lady was wanting to meet a feller from Massatootsits. In the background you see our main form of transportation.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

At least Paula was having a good time while I was checking thing out.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

Why does that happen? I wanted to see a picture.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

If ya did'nt bring your on knife they would give you one at the gate.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

See got them wrinkles out good did'nt they?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

Another family member back from Iraq fixing to head to Afganistan. Hope this aint the last picture of him.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

See that feller in the orange, he's fixen to incure the rath of Pat. He's got about 48 hrs. to straighten up. That Stewie done gave me some pointers[]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

Two hrs. of consert two hrs. of BSing w/ strangers.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

I even met me some new friends


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 23, 2009)

Who they were I have no idea, I know they live close though. When I say close that's 10 or 15 miles.

 Now Mr. Lobey are them Yankee girls this frindly? I'm telling ya you and Little Lobeyet need to get yalls butt outta that unfriendly frozen wasteland.

 And Paula she don't say a thing. Good thing I was'nt drinking, don't know what I would have gotten into. 

 Don Hovis wanna come hang out w/ us one weekend?[][][]


----------



## glass man (Aug 24, 2009)

PAT: I LOVE GRAM PARSONS AND WISH THAT WAS HIS NAME AND HE HADDA BEEN A GEORGIA CRACKER LIKE ME!  COURSE ONE OF MY FAVS. WAS LOWELL GEORGE OF LITTLE FEAT!  HE WAS BORN IN HOLLY WEIRD! ZAPPA FIRED HIM FOR WRITTING A GREAT SONG CALLED "WILLIN" . ZAPPA SAID IT WAS A "DRUG"  SONG AND FIRED HIM! ZAPPA HATED "DRUGS". [:-] ONE OF MY FAV. SONGS OF ALL TIMES AND NOT CAUSE IT HAS ANY THANG TO DO WITH DRUGS!  GOTTA SAY THOUGH I LOVE THE CHORUS AND BET MANY A TRUCK DRIVER UNDERSTOOD JUST WHAT LOWELL WAS SAYING! JUST A GREAT SONG!                              YOU ATTRACT WOMEN TO YOU LIKE YELLOW JACKETS TO WATERMELON![]  I LOVE THE LAST PICTURE OF YOU ! COOL LOOKING AND THAT SMILE..... FAR OUT!  YOU LOOK HAPPY AND THAT IS GREAT!!! JAMIE


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 24, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm right there with you on that one!


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 24, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ESqnaYyu4M
> 
> ...


 
 Looks like a nice bunch of Red Rocks in the corner there. How about a shot of those, I see a couple of interesting variations.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 24, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: OsiaBoyce
> 
> 
> 
> And Paula she don't say a thing. Good thing I was'nt drinking, don't know what I would have gotten into.


 
 Why would you want anyone else when you have Paula?  She sounds cool, she's attractive, and she likes to dig for artifacts!  BTW has she dug anything lately?  I remember you posting her digging in your yard.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 24, 2009)

Red I would not even consider any one else. I'm glad she's not one of them clingy/jealous/psychos cause I love to talk to women. I do some serious flirting w/ them I'll talk all dirty and nasty. All the women I cut up w/ know how I am and it's all in fun and they know it. I can say things that nobody else could get away w/. If someone else tried it they would be a dirty,creepy old man, but not me because, well it's me and that's just the way it is. Another point is I never hit on them. I don't need to. Most times Paulas right there w/ me when I'm running my mouth. Just the other day a woman ask Paula how she could put up w/ me and the crap I talk to other women. She just laughed and told her how much she loved me and that's just the way I am and have allways been and would'nt want me any other way.

 She has'nt been digging much in the past few months, been to hot. However she she did go out last week and found a couple of criers.

 About the authoress. I keep my reading confined to non-fiction history/reference/crime. Paula on the other hand knocks out about two books a week. Some of her reading is A.J. Hartley,Iris Johansen,Kay Hooper,Linwood Barclay,Carla Neggers,Lisa Jackson and Elmore Leonard those -r- just the one I see right off the bat. She reads the "Odd Thomas" "Dark Tower" 'Gunslinger" series I don't know nothing about them other that what she and Pat Jr. talks about.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 24, 2009)

Morb, I got two cuties ironing for me and you saw bottles. I'll get you some pics soon. I got between 10 and 15 different Red Rocks around here. Uh oh Paulas home let me see my baby.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 24, 2009)

i kind of wish i was that shirt...[]

 im done with women for a little while, they get me in trouble...[]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 24, 2009)

Spencer, ya think the problem might lay here in.  If your easily offended or don't like Monty Python DO NOT PLAY THIS  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2Bs1ZZ-7b8


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 24, 2009)

man,  i gotta agree with OsiaBoyce,  that the women down south are smoking hot.   i got divorced 4 years ago and my ex moved with my kids to south carolina and holy shit.  im telling you the women are gorgeous,  but what makes it even better they are friendly and approachable.  enough said   i have to go to the bathroom with a bottle of lotion now,  thanks osia.   greg


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Lobey some people, well you know. Hey It's even got Elvis in it now.

 Red I just ask her if she read Ms. Siddons books, she does. Plus that Ludlum feller. John Patterson, Jack Higgins.........and wanting that new Pat Conroy publication. Dean Koontz and some female authors. 

 Ok I gotta go fix a fence while Baby Daughter fries some chicken


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 24, 2009)

I was just teasing you Pat.  You guys are cool in my book.  I didn't know Pat Conroy had a new book coming out.  He is a beautiful writer.  He and Anne Rivers Siddons are two of my all time favs.  Their book, as others besides us might not know, are set in the South (SC, NC, a few in Atlanta).  Conroy does use other locations in his books like Beach Music, for example, which takes place in SC and Italy.  I would recommend their books to everyone!
 I'm still waiting to get the new bottle book "Kill-Grief".  That should be a good one!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 24, 2009)

i didnt see anything in there that might be my problem...

 i think the problem is they make me have too much fun... got myself busted the last time (DUI) now i got to go through 3 months of color code... not to mention all the fines and fee's in addition to the 2 days i spent in jail which of course they added to my bill another $45 per night like its some kind of hotel...


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 24, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: bottlenutboy
> 
> i didnt see anything in there that might be my problem...
> 
> i think the problem is they make me have too much fun... got myself busted the last time (DUI) now i got to go through 3 months of color code... not to mention all the fines and fee's in addition to the 2 days i spent in jail which of course they added to my bill another $45 per night like its some kind of hotel...


     What did ya Learn[8|]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 24, 2009)

> What did ya Learn


 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] 
 Yeah Spencer, what DID you learn....


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 24, 2009)

i learned a valuable lesson this time...

 DONT GET BUSTED! its too spensive...


----------



## madman (Aug 25, 2009)

HEY SPENCER, SORRY TO HERE ABOUT YER DUI, SOMETIMES ONCE IS ALL IT TAKES,  TO GET STRAIGHT, I WAS ON DRUGS AND ALCOHOL FOR YEARS,  THEN ONE NIGHT I GOT BUSTED, WELL THATS ALL IT TOOK,  NO MORE DRUGS AND OR ALCOHOL IN THE CAR! I DIDNT HAVE TO GO THROUGH ALL THE CRAP YOU R,  I JUST MADE A BUY FOR THE COPS OOOOOAAAHHH NARC!!! WELL IT WAS A HELL OF ALOT BETTER THAN GOING TO JAIL AND PAYING FINES------- MIKE


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 25, 2009)

ive had more than my share of alcohol "and stuff" and im through with it all, it was a real learning experience...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 25, 2009)

I love Mr Creosote. That's one of my favorite movies. Sex ed class is a classic, too!

 Favorite Stephen King is still Salem's Lot.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 26, 2009)

> yeah right! your fried right now


 
 not at all, in fact its right the opposite![]

 i havent drank a drop of alcohol since last weekend [] and its been about 2 months for the "and stuff"


----------

